# GT: Knicks vs. Pacers (4/10)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.








<center>

*Sun Apr 10, 2005
3:30 Eastern *</center>





































Stephon Marbury/Jamal Crawford/Malik Rose/Kurt Thomas/Mike Sweetney





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Jeff Foster/Dale Davis


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

knicks + road = loss


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knicks + road=loss=better draft pick=???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

For betting purposes:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=157473


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I think Reggie is going to have 25+ today. He didn't have a very good game in NY so I feel that he'll look to make up for that.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

ABC is showing the Kings/Lakers game here instead of the Knicks/Pacers game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT is off to a fast start. He already has 6 points on 3-3 shooting.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> KT is off to a fast start. He already has 6 points on 3-3 shooting.


Make that 8 points on 4-4 shooting. He also has a couple of rebounds. He needs to be carefully though, he also 1 PF with 8 minute left in the 1st.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks have missed 1 shot so far while the Pacers are shooting 33%.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT picks up his 2nd foul. JYD is coming in for him.

Damn, he was off to such a great start today.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Miller got off to a slow start (0-3) but got to the line and made a couple FTs then hit a jumper.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> Miller got off to a slow start (0-3) but got to the line and made a couple FTs then hit a jumper.


Reggie looked like he was starting to hit up after the slow start but he just picked on his 2nd foul. Jones should be coming in for him now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sweetney is picking it up with KT in foul trouble. He now has 7 points on 3-5 shooting.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, who would have thought the Knicks would look so good early?

What horrible jerseys?

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a crafty play by Jerome to get to the line with .3 left in the quarter.

Hits 1, Knicks up 8.

Thomas and Sweetney both have 8 points.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson is killing the Knicks again. He has 9 points on 3-6 shooting. 

If the Knicks want to win this game they have to do a better job against him.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson fouled JYD with .3 seconds left. If I was a Pacers fan I would be very pissed off about that but since I'm not.... 

Luckily for the Pacers JYD only made 1-2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knicks have some pretty bad "D", jones got to the basket pretty easily there.

Jones with another slam now.

Pacers have 5 straight baskets, they are within 5 now.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford is playing nicely. 8 points on 3-4 shooting. If he can get 20 points then the Knicks are in good shape to win, IMO.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jones is playing like 1st quarter VC!

Another bucket.

Ariza answers. I don't know why he doesn't get more time and have him guard the other teams best offensive player...

As in develop him...

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Fred Jones has come out firing. He played 7 minutes and already has 6 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Well I see why Marbury doesn't pass more on the Knicks, what a bad turn over...

Amazing to have a fast break turn into a 3 second offensive turnover.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I didn't notice this until now but Murbary already has 6 assistes. He could have a double double at halftime...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I wonder how much longer until KT and Reggie come back in...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pacers cut it to 2... so the Knicks respond with a big turnover.

Gill misses, Knicks up 2 with 6+ left to play in the quarter.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller is checking in.

Williams was foul, hits to the line for the 3 point play.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foster is a rebounding machine. He's played 9 minutes and has 6 boards. 

I think the guy could get 10 boards in his sleep.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Marbury is no throwing some sweet passes. Found a cutting Sweetney for a big dunk, Knicks are running their lead now.

Knicks up 42-36, Pacers at the line w/ 1 more FT.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT and Reggie are back in. 

This just popped into my head. When James Posey was still a Nugget I saw him pick up 3 fouls in *15 seconds*. I kid you not, I hadn't seen like it in all the years I've been watching basketball.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Rose has played 13 minutes but only has one shot?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury now has 8 points and 8 assists. 

I'm telling you guys, he's going to have a double double at halftime.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie came back into the game on fire. He's been back in for maybe 3 minutes but 5 points during that time.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pacers have cut it back to 3, 2+ to play. I bet Reggie will miss playing the Knicks. Johnson w/ an offensive foul.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks are still shooting 60% for the game!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anthony Johnson to Davis, Pacers down 1. 49-48. #1 on Stephan Jackson.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a drive by Marbury, he's playing of his playoff life depended on it. Where was this weeks ago. Marbury fouled and made Gill look silly.

Knicks up 3.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a steal by, outlet to Marbury, passes to Sweetney under the basket... assist #9?

No... Miller with a 3/4 court 3... ALL SHOT CLOCK!

Knicks 51 -- Pacers 48 to close the 1st half.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

OK, I Starbury was 2 assists short of a double double...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the way stephon is playing right now is how he should have played all season. he wasnt in attack mode for like 80 percent of the season, and we sucked 80 percent of the year


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I've been impressed with Roses' play vs the Nets, he's playing hard out there tonight, just his contract is a killer.

Rose at the line.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

20 seconds into the 3rd and Dale Davis picks up a foul, Rose makes both FTs.

That is what attacking will do for you. Besides getting easy shots for your teammates you also get the other team in foul trouble.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

7 in the 3rd, 20 in the game... Miller with his 2nd 3. He's pump and HAS ME PUMPED about this game.

Miller again.

Pacers down 1.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford again. He is playing great today. I think thats his 2nd or 3rd three today.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dale Davis w/ a tip off a Miller miss.

It's like Retro Pacers Day!

Crawford is on fire though.

Marbury to Rose... miss, Marbury should have more than 10 assists right now... but still stuck on 8?

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Anima said:


> I think Reggie is going to have 25+ today. He didn't have a very good game in NY so I feel that he'll look to make up for that.


I'm good.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Joe Camel said:


> Dale Davis w/ a tip off a Miller miss.
> 
> It's like Retro Pacers Day!
> 
> ...


 Steph has 12 now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miller with a big 3, Jackson on the break, hits and fouled!!!

Pacers down... 2, chance to bring it to 1.

#3 on Kurt Thomas!

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now Davis is killing the Knicks. He's 5-5 with 12 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a back and forth game, Johnson hits a 3 to cut it within 7. 91-84, Knicks with 6+ to play.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Off a bad Mabury turnover, Johnson buries another 3. Knicks up only 3.

Pacers playing some tough "D" now.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marbury w/ a "t", sending one of the best FT shooters in history to the line... smart.

Reggie hits.

Johnson to Foster.

Pacers down 2.

93-91. Knicks.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Johnson driving, after Forster grabs a huge rebound.

Tied game!!!

3+ left in the game.

What a run.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vintage Reggie, Pacers up 1 on a big 3!

Sweetney to the line, foul on Foster... wow did that place get loud!

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson ready to take over for Miller after the year? Starting it now, a 3 for Jackson! Knicks down 2!

Marbury has 17 assists?

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson hits a huge 3 but Crawford hits a layup then KT hits a shot, tie game at 99-99 with 1:30 left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jackson w/ another huge 3, Pacers up 102-99, Marbury to the line, less than a minute to go.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Jackson with another HUGE 3, will the Knicks be able to answer?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Marbury misses both, but the Pacers are called for an 8 second violation.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Steph draws a shooting foul but misses both FTs. :nonono:

Indy turns it over so the Knicks have another shot at getting within 1 or tying the game with 23.3 seconds left.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Crawford with a big bucket, Knicks down 1. I think the Pacers left him drive, cause with 18.7, free throws coming up... and I'm sure they gonna try to get it to Miller.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Crawford with another basket, he now has 32 points on 13-19 shots.

Knicks down 1 with 18.1 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is a really awesome game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie hits both FTs. He now has 30 points for the game.

Do you go with Crawford or Marbury?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh Tim Thomas ties it at 104 with a 3... man. OT.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> This is a really awesome game.


Absolutely.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

KT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He hits a 3 with 11.7 seconds left. The Pacers aren't able to score on their last shot.

This baby is going to overtime!!!!


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

kurt = GOAT

<img src=http://slamonline.com/magazine/features/KurtThomas1.jpg>


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> KT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> He hits a 3 with 11.7 seconds left. The Pacers aren't able to score on their last shot.
> 
> This baby is going to overtime!!!!


Sorry, you are right, before that shot, he was 1/3 on the season from 3.

-Joe C.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anthony Johnson hits a 3.

107-104, first FG of the OT, they both needed 2+ to get it...

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks can't hit anything right now. 

Johnson hits a 3, Knicks down 3 with under 3 to play.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie hits another shot, The Knicks are now down 5 with 2:20 to play.

NY needs to score on this trip.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Reggie is putting on a show right now. Hits a layup to drive the lead to 6 with about a minute to play.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Marbury hits Sweetney for a layup and 1. Steph now has *19* assists.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> Marbury hits Sweetney for a layup and 1. Steph now has *19* assists.


Crazy...

Pacers up 1, Knicks ball, 6.7 to play in the game.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

STEPH!!!!!!!!

Hits a layup with 30 seconds left. He was also fouled but missed the FT. 

Knicks down 1.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

whohooooo :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

OMG... Marbury with the miss, tips in?

NOOOO!!

Damn Sweetney.

Knicks win by 1.

-Joe C.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow, Sweetney comes through witht he tip at the buzzer. No idea how Indy lost that one.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Knicks won???

Whoo!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anima said:


> The Knicks won???
> 
> Whoo!!!


Marbury, he misses, Sweetney tipped it in.

-Joe C.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Who would you guys choose as the player of the game?

Steph- 17 points and 19 assists.
Crawford- 32, 5, and 5.
KT- 15 and 12 plus the shot that sent the game to OT
Sweetney- 20 points, 9 boards, and the game winning tip in at the buzzer.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hard to pick between Marbury, Kurt Thomas or Sweetney.

-Joe C.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

KT and sweet co-mvp's.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

and steph - 19 assists is bananas.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Although Crawford scored 32, the Player of the Game is Sweetney. 20 points 9 boards including the game winning rebound and tip in.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

wtf sweetney, you moron. now we got a 1 game lead on the bucks. DAMN!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

lol figures.....the knicks can close out a game when it means NOTHING. :frenchy: Actually may end up hurting them. Why couldnt they win a close game when it could of mattered...like against the heat....the sonics......and so so many more. :frenchy:


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Thank you Knicks.

From all Wizards fans


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

adarsh1 said:


> Thank you Knicks.
> 
> From all Wizards fans


Haha, I guess if you want to face the bulls. I'd think you wouldn't mind falling to 6th to face the celtics. 

Anyways, props on the games today guys, you beat us in OT on our own floor, Kurt Thomas seems to have our number.


----------



## mcgrady001 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow. The Knicks won a game. Im so impressed


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

sweetney for me, career high, game winning tip at the buzzer. How about that folks? KNICKS WIN AT LAST!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Knicks Bid Farewell to Miller and Put Stop to Losing Streak 



> "We won," Coach Herb Williams said. "Feels good. We haven't been able to say it in a while."





> The 10th straight loss appeared certain when, with the Pacers leading, 112-111, Stephon Marbury drove the paint and flung an errant shot toward the rim. But the rebound dropped into the waiting arms of Sweetney, and he sprung to the rim for the winning layup. The basket gave him a career-high 20 points to go with 9 rebounds.


 KNICKS SNAP SKID 



> "It's the biggest basket I scored in my life, my first buzzer-beater," said Sweetney, the slumping second-year power forward who was a beast all game, scoring 20 points with nine boards.





> It was the Knicks' first victory since March 23 when they routed Boston and only their second regular-season win ever at Conseco. The win also spoiled Reggie Miller's final game against the Knicks, though he erupted for 34 points, his two driving layups in overtime appearing to be the final daggers.


Knicks get last laugh 



> Jamal Crawford led the Knicks with 32 points and Stephon Marbury added 17 points and 19 assists, one shy of his career high. Marbury's final assist of regulation set up Kurt Thomas' game-tying three-pointer. But even though Marbury missed two free throws in the final minute of regulation and a potential game-tying free throw in overtime, his decision to drive to the basket in the final seven seconds drew Dale Davis away from the basket and allowed Sweetney to get into position to grab the offensive rebound.





> "They were the more determined team over a 53-minute period," said Pacers coach Rick Carlisle. "I was really impressed with how New York played, coming off a nine-game losing streak. Herb Williams deserves to be the coach there. He gets my vote."


Sight for sore eyes 



> "We won," he said. "It feels real good. We ain't been able to say it in a while. We got down six in overtime, and guys might've said, 'We played hard.' But they hung in there and kept fighting and fighting."





> "That play definitely wasn't designed for me," said a laughing Thomas, who had 15 points and 12 rebounds. "I knew we needed a three. I'm very confident taking that shot . . . It was a storybook ending."


----------

